# Uber knows exactly who it is dealing with...



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

A bunch of low self-esteemed folks who undervalue themselves and who wouldn't do anything about the abuse they are undergoing other than ***** on a cyber-forum. What have you done to make things change? I am starting to believe uber drivers demographic can be summarized into two main groups. Low self esteem and uneducated folks with zero pride. I have seen other organizations overpower their corporate branches. I can up with a solution on how to get uber drivers gathered in the same place at the same time withing an hour, yet no one has taken advantage of it. At some point you guys should just shut the **** up and take it with no Vaseline, cause that's exactly what you deserve. If you can't stand for your rights and privileges, don't expect anyone else to do it for you.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

You forgot desperation. Obviously, some people are desperate for money, but refuse to see this isn't their answer. The massive amount of drivers signing up initially was understandable, now, it's just insanity. Uber is going to take every single penny that they can before it's over. If they can keep their juggling act with drivers going, they'll soon have drivers flat-out paying them to drive these people around. We're actually about there now, but people keep signing up. It has to be some type of mass hysteria or something. I guess future generations will read about this in history books and it'll be known as the Uber Obsession Epidemic of the 21st. Century, or something.

I'm bewildered by it now, just being a spectator. It's almost better than the NFL.


----------



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

This is disturbing.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> A bunch of low self-esteemed folks who undervalue themselves and who wouldn't do anything about the abuse they are undergoing other than ***** on a cyber-forum. What have you done to make things change? I am starting to believe uber drivers demographic can be summarized into two main groups. Low self esteem and uneducated folks with zero pride. I have seen other organizations overpower their corporate branches. I can up with a solution on how to get uber drivers gathered in the same place at the same time withing an hour, yet no one has taken advantage of it. At some point you guys should just shut the **** up and take it with no Vaseline, cause that's exactly what you deserve. If you can't stand for your rights and privileges, don't expect anyone else to do it for you.


....you caught me. I am apparently in both groups. I still have a 1/2 used jar of Vaseline. It's yours if you need it.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You forgot desperation. Obviously, some people are desperate for money, but refuse to see this isn't their answer. The massive amount of drivers signing up initially was understandable, now, it's just insanity. Uber is going to take every single penny that they can before it's over. If they can keep their juggling act with drivers going, they'll soon have drivers flat-out paying them to drive these people around. We're actually about there now, but people keep signing up. It has to be some type of mass hysteria or something. I guess future generations will read about this in history books and it'll be known as the Uber Obsession Epidemic of the 21st. Century, or something.
> 
> I'm bewildered by it now, just being a spectator. It's almost better than the NFL.


....Uber does not need to "juggle drivers". There is a limitless supply of drivers and driver turnover (churn) is a relatively insignificant incremental cost for Uber.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....Uber does not need to "juggle drivers". There is a limitless supply of drivers and driver turnover (churn) is a relatively insignificant incremental cost for Uber.


if that were the case then why does Uber go through all these efforts to try and recruit drivers, if it was so easy and the pool was limitless, then why arrange rides with Lyft drivers to try getting them to switch over


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> if that were the case then why does Uber go through all these efforts to try and recruit drivers, if it was so easy and the pool was limitless, then why arrange rides with Lyft drivers to try getting them to switch over


....what "effort"? All Uber has to do is place a free add in Craigslist, which promises $1000 @ week, work when you want and be your own boss.......viola.....instant drivers by the thousands.

As far as Lyft goes....other than drivers, Lyft is Uber's favorite thing to **** with.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

I saw someone on this forum talking about how they don't worry about depreciation because they only paid $3,000 for the vehicle. Then you have people who have other special circumstances where they are in the same situation. As long as Uber finds enough people like this who are willing to drive then they do not have to worry about the smart ones. It's sad but true.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It's very easy to personally protest. Just turn off the app and don't drive for them. IF their rate surges, make sure as a driver you get out and work for their competitor because they are assuredly going to be busier.

Double whammy Uber.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> I saw someone on this forum talking about how they don't worry about depreciation because they only paid $3,000 for the vehicle. Then you have people who have other special circumstances where they are in the same situation. As long as Uber finds enough people like this who are willing to drive then they do not have to worry about the smart ones. It's sad but true.


....very sad and very true


----------



## mUberIE (Nov 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....what "effort"? All Uber has to do is place a free add in Craigslist, which promises $1000 @ week, work when you want and be your own boss.......viola.....instant drivers by the thousands.
> 
> As far as Lyft goes....other than drivers, Lyft is Uber's favorite thing to **** with.


$500 a pop per referral seems quite an expensive ****, even by So Cal standards, don't you think?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

who wants to be picked up in a $3000 PT Looser ?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mUberIE said:


> $500 a pop per referral seems quite an expensive ****, even by So Cal standards, don't you think?


By the time that driver receives the $500 two things have happened from Uber's perspective. First that driver is no longer producing revenue for Lyft (or is, at a minimum, producing far less revenue for Lyft). Second, it is a safe bet that Uber's metrics probably show that $500 as about a 12% cost on revenue that Uber might not otherwise have had (spread out over the number of weeks until payout). Tiny price to pay to stick a finger in the eye of your only (serious?) competitor. Come to think of it....in a way, it is actually Uber that gets a bonus every time they pull a driver out of Lyft's drivers seat.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> who wants to be picked up in a $3000 PT Looser ?


UberXers don't care about your fancy-ass car! Go buy a beater, that is all the job deserves.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

On Saturday morning I offered to picket with at least 4 other drivers Saturday night and guess what not a single person offered to join me in ft worth. And with me watching the app all day I can tell nobody gives a damn that the rates have dropped just let them go earn peanuts. 

I guess I can't argue with them if I owned my car and was not dependent on uber to earn my money to pay for my car I would work for the peanuts too. Sometimes it is not about making money. I am the petson that has no life and uber is my way entertainment. Granted I have in the passed made money while being entertained but I guess pretending to have a life working for peanuts is better than admitting I have no life at all...


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> On Saturday morning I offered to picket with at least 4 other drivers Saturday night and guess what not a single person offered to join me in ft worth. And with me watching the app all day I can tell nobody gives a damn that the rates have dropped just let them go earn peanuts.
> 
> I guess I can't argue with them if I owned my car and was not dependent on uber to earn my money to pay for my car I would work for the peanuts too. Sometimes it is not about making money. I am the petson that has no life and uber is my way entertainment. Granted I have in the passed made money while being entertained but I guess pretending to have a life working for peanuts is better than admitting I have no life at all...


If I would have known I would have gone, I live in Dallas. Did you post in Dallas thread?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> By the time that driver receives the $500 two things have happened from Uber's perspective. First that driver is no longer producing revenue for Lyft (or is, at a minimum, producing far less revenue for Lyft). Second, it is a safe bet that Uber's metrics probably show that $500 as about a 12% cost on revenue that Uber might not otherwise have had (spread out over the number of weeks until payout). Tiny price to pay to stick a finger in the eye of your only (serious?) competitor. Come to think of it....in a way, it is actually Uber that gets a bonus every time they pull a driver out of Lyft's drivers seat.


Uber probably wont pay for the referrals. When I was driving, I handed out tons of cards and never saw a dime, so why would I think they'd cough up $500? They wont pay unless you can prove the guy is driving, then they'll come up with some other bullshit as to why you didn't qualify. Uber has already shown they love to bait and switch so why think this will be any different?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You are not alone. There are plenty of drivers who are just like you. Love your honesty BTW.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Uber probably wont pay for the referrals. When I was driving, I handed out tons of cards and never saw a dime, so why would I think they'd cough up $500? They wont pay unless you can prove the guy is driving, then they'll come up with some other bullshit as to why you didn't qualify. Uber has already shown they love to bait and switch so why think this will be any different?


....absolutely correct. Assuming Uber will actually pay for referrals is akin to assuming that they will actually pay for their guarantees.


----------



## mUberIE (Nov 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> By the time that driver receives the $500 two things have happened from Uber's perspective. First that driver is no longer producing revenue for Lyft (or is, at a minimum, producing far less revenue for Lyft). Second, it is a safe bet that Uber's metrics probably show that $500 as about a 12% cost on revenue that Uber might not otherwise have had (spread out over the number of weeks until payout). Tiny price to pay to stick a finger in the eye of your only (serious?) competitor. Come to think of it....in a way, it is actually Uber that gets a bonus every time they pull a driver out of Lyft's drivers seat.


I'm not sure they have to quit Lyft altogether, though. And fee is earned after only one trip (remember, driver also gets 500). I would give it a week, not weeks, before the new driver figures out the sorry state of affairs in uber's camp and decides, wisely so, to stick it out with uber just for the guarantees, while still driving for Lyft. That's another expense. And that's on top of decreased rev from rate cuts and free rides (we know that nothing is actually free) for the new push in rider referrals . I still think it's an expensive f***, considering uber are f***ing themselves in the process. Just my opinion.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mUberIE said:


> I'm not sure they have to quit Lyft altogether, though. And fee is earned after only one trip (remember, driver also gets 500). I would give it a week, not weeks, before the new driver figures out the sorry state of affairs in uber's camp and decides, wisely so, to stick it out with uber just for the guarantees, while still driving for Lyft. That's another expense. And that's on top of decreased rev from rate cuts and free rides (we know that nothing is actually free) for the new push in rider referrals . I still think it's an expensive f***, considering uber are f***ing themselves in the process. Just my opinion.


I was reminded by Uber Shark that (just like their guarantees), Uber rarely pays their referrals anyway.


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

The problem with this is because Uber drivers have no UNITY and cannot look past their differences. The people who are doing OK, the people who are in special circumstances and etc. will never try to understand the struggles of others. The people struggling need to also accept that there are some who are making "decent" money like Uberman.

Why can't we agree that some are still making decent (NOT GREAT!) money, and some are struggling really bad? Then let's come to an agreement: Uber spreads misinformation, Uber lies, Uber does bait-switch. Can we ALL not agree on this? (atleast?) Just because you are making decent money, have you NEVER been fooled by Uber's PR? Let's stop talking about how it's profitable or not, but focus on the way we are being treated. We are from different cities, different countries, different regions with different stories and experiences.. let's not lose this opportunity to come together.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

kel said:


> The problem with this is because Uber drivers have no UNITY and cannot look past their differences. The people who are doing OK, the people who are in special circumstances and etc. will never try to understand the struggles of others. The people struggling need to also accept that there are some who are making "decent" money like Uberman.
> 
> Why can't we agree that some are still making decent (NOT GREAT!) money, and some are struggling really bad? Then let's come to an agreement: Uber spreads misinformation, Uber lies, Uber does bait-switch. Can we ALL not agree on this? (atleast?) Just because you are making decent money, have you NEVER been fooled by Uber's PR? Let's stop talking about how it's profitable or not, but focus on the way we are being treated. We are from different cities, different countries, different regions with different stories and experiences.. let's not lose this opportunity to come together.


Some struggle due to poor planning. I would never do Uber with a car payment. I saw some one complain that the fuel card withdraws before paying (how else could it take payment?). Another complained that the fuel card would not take 'minimum' payment. If someone is purchasing fuel and hoping to pay for it later, self-employment is not for them. Making payments on months old gas purchases is not a recipe for Uber success.


----------

